# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Restumping help needed urgently. Melbourne suburbs

## stevek1861

My names Steve and I look after my Dad's Belgrave property in the outer eastern suburbs of Melbourne.     I live in Cobram but look after my fathers property in Belgrave an outer suburb of Melbourne, Thank God he wasn't  still living there as he is residing in a lovely nursing home due to his  illness, he lost Mum a year ago, so this is an important part of his  life (as well as ours). I take care of his finances and will be looking  after the quoting and who gets the job as well as finalising the payment  for the work done. 
We have had a major drop and movement forward of the house due to the stumps giving way. The house is propped up already with bracing to keep it safe. I have an engineers report already stating what is needed, and its restumping the house it the position it is in now. I will be contacting businesses by phone to arrange quotes hopefully for Monday & Tuesday  week so I can get down to meet up with the Tradesman involved at the property.  The house is on a roughly 30 degree incline and made of timber and fibro  sheet with vinyl cladding finish. The house is only small 30 feet x 15 feet in size  and from memory has 36 stumps and will need bracing as well. Lowest point at top under house is about 12  inches and highest point is almost six feet, so plenty of room  underneath house. I know it is hard to do without seeing the job, but is there a chance any Tradie can give me a rough figure quote based on  the info i have given you so I have an idea of what cost I am looking at. I  have read so much of pricing differences I just don't want to get  ripped off as its my Dad's money I am playing with and want to save his  house. The Tradie who has braced the house said roughly $25,000. Based  on reading here its about $18,000 to much. Your Help will be greatly apreciated by all the family with your ideas, contacts and answers to save our Dad's house from falling over. I have several businesses to contact already from the net just don't know which way to go. I have the list below of businesses to contact already.
Please help.  Able Reblocking Specialists, P.O. Box 646 Eltham Victoria 3095 Australia bruce@ablereblocking.com.au 03 9999 3318                                                  Inquiry sent.    
A GTS Reblocking Pty Ltd  31 Edinburgh Road
Lilydale, VIC 3140   Tel: (03) 9735-5706                  Inquiry sent.  *Eastern Restumping and Underpinning*
31 Farmer Street, Burnley, 3121 Victoria. Monday to Friday 7:30 AM -6:00 PM
9897 1333 or 0411 556 874. Email: derek@reblock.com                  Inquiry sent. 
  Supa Reblocking & Underpinning head office: (03) 9469 2599             Inquiry sent.
162 Leamington Street, Reservoir VIC 3073
MOBILE: 0412 357 873 BRUNSWICK: (03) 9386 6672 COBURG: (03) 9383 7807
ROSANNA: (03) 9440 6055 KEILOR: (03) 9331 1690  info@supareblocking.com.au  *Clinton T D   Address: 25 Best St, Belgrave, VIC, 3160    Phone number: 0397545516*  *Budget Reblocking & Underpinning* *Restumping, Reblocking & Underpinning Houses - Free Quotes - All Areas* Broadmeadows VIC 3047, Australia                          (03) 9309 4464  
  SMART Reblocking & Underpinning.  *Mobile:* 0427 190 117.    *Telephone:* (03) 8685 8431 *Email:* info@smartreblocking.com.au                         Inquiry sent. G & R Reblocking & Underpinning Pty Ltd  : 2 Mount View Rd, Boronia, VIC, 3155 Phone number: 0397626935 High Standard Reblocking.

----------


## Bedford

G'day Steve, welcome to the forum. 
I can't vouch for any of those companies, but I think you're wise to get a few quotes. 
I know it's a steep block, but $25k sounds even steeper.

----------


## stevek1861

Thats what I was thinking. someone out to make a fast buck to ruin it for the real Tradies who bust their butts to do a job and quote to make money but be fair to the customer as well. Got a few closer locals to call as well now.

----------


## stevek1861

Have posted some photo's. should be able to see them in photo section under Restumping required and my user name.

----------


## Danny

G'day Steve, 
Did the engineer recommend anyone or give you an indication of the ball park costs you could expect?

----------


## stevek1861

no the engineer did his inspection and report and it went back to the insurance company first. I have found two good quotes from Dorset Reblocking and Aus Reblocking, both seem to me to be fair quotes and under $8500. True tradies are still out there earning an honest living and quoting fairly. I didn't want any old cheap price under cutting and then a sub standard job. I will be going with one of these once I have asked a few questions to each so there are no hidden extras.

----------


## up_the_gully

I've had a couple of quotes, one from Dorset Reblocking and he was the one I felt most comfortable with.  He pointed out that he doesn't subcontract which can only be good?  Whoever you choose you should feel free to ask as many questions as you can, you (or your dads) house is going to be raised from the ground... you gotta trust the people doing it! 
Good luck.

----------


## stevek1861

Yes Bill from Dorset Reblocking was very good. Thats the feeling I got, I was very comfortable with him and the way he explained how it all was to be done. Work starts in about 5 days or so. We will have to put new side boards back on, even though he offerred to quote for that to. I would also reccomend Aus Reblocking to as that was the other quote I got from the local area. He was also very good, but unfortunately you can only give the job to one Tradie. Still will need a sparky and plumber to put recconnect new HWS as well. Its a small job that would suit Tradies on there way to or home from work.

----------


## Reno Mum

Hi Steve,
A company called Riteway reblocking (Melbourne) are just completing work at our house today. They are based in Thomastown I think.  Their number is 9309 0442. We have been extremely happy with their work.  We had the whole house restumped (big old weatherboard - about 150 stumps).  It took them two weeks as it is a big job.  They were VERY reliable.  They always turned up when they said they would and would call if they couldn't.  They kept us up to date the whole process.  They were trustworthy and respectful of our home, the safety of our family and pets.  They have kept the site really clean, placing rubbish, soil etc in separate piles for easy removal.  Our house was a roller coaster (we had differences of up to 140mm all over the house), now it is solid and level.  I honestly cannot believe the great job they have done.  Would HIGHLY recommend!

----------


## linman

after restumping. does all the plaster walls, bathroom tiles etc crack in the house? 
and could someone give me an approx figure on how much would it costs to fix it up ?  (weatherboard house, 4 bedroom)

----------


## Cecile

> after restumping. does all the plaster walls, bathroom tiles etc crack in the house? 
> and could someone give me an approx figure on how much would it costs to fix it up ?  (weatherboard house, 4 bedroom)

  We had some cracking after restumping but not a lot.  Some of the cracking wasn't evident until the house settled onto the new stumps.  We didn't fix any of it up because most plasterboard (ours is the old fibrous plaster, although some plasterboard joins cracked as well.) is being replaced as each room is renovated.   
Unfortunately, asking how much it would cost to fix up your house is rather like asking how long is a piece of string, as there are hundreds of variables.  For example, is it plasterboard or old fibrous plaster, lath and plaster, how big are the cracks or are they hairline...the list is endless.

----------


## Optimus

hi steve 
How did it all go?

----------


## kira_lai

I just got a quote from Riteway Reblocking today and will most likely go with them, will post how I go with them when the job is done.

----------

